# Grasshopper engine



## SBWHART (Feb 3, 2010)

This is the next engine I will be modeling it'll take me a couple of months to get the drawings done so it will be some time before I cut metal 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOpTAnjbxFU[/ame]

Enjoy

Stew


----------



## Jadecy (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice! That is a lot like the half beam that Stuart offers.


http://www.stuartmodels.com/inprod_det.cfm/section/casting/mod_id/45


----------



## SBWHART (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Jadecy

That looks a nice engine,

The Manchester engine can be put in reverse with a slip eccentric, you can see the handles sticking out to the left, the flywheel is also very interesting its been fabricated, so thats going to be my challenge when I model it to try and show in the model the manufacturing methods used in the origonal.

I'll post some stills when photobucket stops playing up.

Cheers

Stew


----------



## NickG (Feb 3, 2010)

Great looking engine Stew. Can't wait to see your project start. These engines are addictive aren't they!

Nick


----------



## SBWHART (Feb 3, 2010)

NickG  said:
			
		

> Great looking engine Stew. Can't wait to see your project start. These engines are addictive aren't they!
> 
> Nick



They sure are Nick

Her's a vid of the Inverted V twin that Brian Tel modeled that was the engine of the month a while back.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjlnkfgXwys[/ame]

Enjoy

Stew


----------



## Maryak (Feb 3, 2010)

SBWHART  said:
			
		

> Her's a vid of the Inverted V twin that Brian modeled that was the engine of the month a while back.
> Stew



I think you'll find it was tel - Nov 2009

Best Regards
Bob


----------

